
App shows how much time you've got left in life - victor_khodalov
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lifeviewer-organize-your-day/id1482922018
======
victor_khodalov
This can be both motivating and frustrating. Depending on how you view your
life and time. What's your opinion people?

------
pow_ext
the link isn't working for me

